
I downloaded an app. And suddenly, was part of the Cajun Navy - colinprince
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/local/gray-matters/article/I-downloaded-an-app-And-suddenly-I-was-talking-12172506.php
======
emeraldd
Might make sense to adjust that to "She" instead of I.

